# New Outbacker



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

We are going in today to finally pick out our Outback. This website has definitely helped, Thank you to you all. We have it narrowed down to the 28rss or the 28bhs. Going to take a final look at both this afternoon. Wish me luck.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the soon to be new Outback. I hope that the dealer treats you well.

Gary


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to the family, damar92!!

Sounds like you are lloking at some good units









We have plenty of info for you to soak in!!









Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Congrats on your new TT









Thor


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh how I remember the excitement of driving our Outback off of the lot.
Have fun and welcome to outabackers.com

Jim


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

damar92, Great choice! I didn't know the 28RSS was still available. We love ours! Welcome to the site. action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome damar92 to the goup
And congrats on the soon to be owner

Don action


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Those are both really nice floor plans.....Decisions, decisions
















I'm sure you'll be thrilled tonight with whatever is behind your truck!









Welcome!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

damar92,

What? You haven't decided yet?! Whutz demar with you?

Go get one!

Seriously, enjoy the shopping and pull one of those beauties off the lot today!

Mark


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

damar92,

Welcome to the site and congratulations on the Outback. sunny I am sure you will enjoy it. Post often and let us know what you get.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

damar92

welcome aboard








& congrats on your new outback









darrel


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome Damar92

Congrtas. on whichever OB you choose.

Can't go wrong! Enjoy!

sunny

Dallas


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

action Welcome, damar92! Enjoy Outbacking!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

As we're typing away...welcoming damar92 to the group, he is out there buying a new Outback!!

Hope he took the PDI list...









Let us know what you decided on damar92.


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the welcome everyone. We decided on the 28rss, and yes we did take the PDI list. We are having the dealer do all the hitch work on the truck before we take it home so I had to come home trailerless. But I can't wait to start planning the trips.
Thanks again for the welcoming.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

damar92 said:


> Thanks for all the welcome everyone. We decided on the 28rss, and yes we did take the PDI list. We are having the dealer do all the hitch work on the truck before we take it home so I had to come home trailerless. But I can't wait to start planning the trips.
> Thanks again for the welcoming.
> [snapback]76223[/snapback]​


Welcome to our corner of cyber space....and to the cult!!! Congrats on the decision. Now you just have to try to get some sleep waiting for her to actually come home.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *Welcome to Outbackers, damar92!* action action action

You will love youre new Outback! Are you getting the 28RS-S or the 28RS-DS? I didn't know they were still making the RS-S? In any case, heave a blast!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

It is the 28 rss, it was a leftover 2005.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome and I hope that is the hardest decision you have to make this year, picking between two good models of an Outback









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

damar92...Where are you from?

Congrats on the 28RSS...that's the same Outback I have. It is AWESOME!!!


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> damar92...Where are you from?
> 
> Congrats on the 28RSS...that's the same Outback I have. It is AWESOME!!!
> [snapback]76582[/snapback]​


 Thanks I'm glad to hear you like yours, I'm sure we will feel the same, we are moving up from a very old tt, so this will be quite a change. We are from that little old state of RI


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

action Welcome! Congrats! Post often!


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

It's Here!!!!









We picked up our baby today, 05 Rss, I love it. I can't wait for the first voyage, when will it be spring??? I want to thank everyone for the all the help with the tv and tow ratings. We had a tranny cooler installed along with the Reese hitch with weight distributing and sway control. It pulled like nothing was there. I think I felt our old 1968 17' Corsair more than the OB. 
Thanks again,
Darryl


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on picking up the New TT
Now you have join some of us at some rallies









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How many times have you walk to the windows in your house to sneak a peak at your new Outback??

Don't forget to to make your yard/driveway your first "campground". You'll be amazed at how many "wish I had" comments you'll make if you don't.


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> How many times have you walk to the windows in your house to sneak a peak at your new Outback??
> 
> Don't forget to to make your yard/driveway your first "campground". You'll be amazed at how many "wish I had" comments you'll make if you don't.
> [snapback]80353[/snapback]​


 All night long!! LOL, Once this blizzard is over we will have to try a driveway campout.
Darryl


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

damar92 said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > How many times have you walk to the windows in your house to sneak a peak at your new Outback??
> ...


That damn groundhog!









Well, congrats on picking up your new Outback! VERY EXCITING!


----------

